# LeMond Tete De Course



## goofygoober (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi,
Anyone out there riding a full Ti Tete De Course?
I'd like to hear any comments.
Thanks (and here is mine.)


----------



## pjr (Mar 10, 2006)

I would like to be.


----------



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

Hope this works. Not a Tete De Course. But Arrivee


----------



## goofygoober (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi,
Nice bike. 
Am I right in thinking that the frame on the Arivee is the same as the Tete De Course ?(apart from the decals).
How do you find the ride quality?
I find mine a massive improvement from my previous bikes, mainly in terms of comfort.


----------



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

The Arrivee was made only two years 2003, 2004. It is straight gauge with standard 1 1/8 head tube. The Tete De Course is double butt gauge with shaped tubing on the top tube and down tube, also comes with intergrated headtube. Tete De Course is about 1/2 lighter in the fame. 

I road a Tete De Course may years ago and loved it. I picked up the Arrivee because they stopped making full Ti but that new mix or carbon and Ti. I still think that Lemond should go back to making at least one bike in the line full Ti. THe carbon mix rides ok. But nothing rides like a full Ti bike. And you can have a Ti bike for 10 years and it still looks new. 

The Arivee rides really well. If no one has ever ridden a Ti bike its hard to explain. But more like a steel bike with less vibration. Silky smooth. I think this is my 5 lemond and my favorite so far. 

The bike is fare from stock. Its a 2004. Full 10 spd Dura Ace, Thomson Masterpeice setback seatpost, Thomson X-2 stem, Chris King headset, Chris King 32 hubs, DT Revolution spokes, Mavic CXP-33 rims, Easton EC90 SL straight fork, Easton EC90 carbon bars, Flite carbo seat, speedplay x-2s. 
I think the only thing left stock is the bar tape and frame.

I am in the process of trying to find a Tete De Course in a 55. Still want one.


----------



## goofygoober (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi,
Thanks for the info. You really know your bikes!
I picked my frame/forks (55cm) up last year. I paid £800, which I thought was cheap for a full Ti frame. (The list price was £1800, and it had initially been reduced to £1300.)
I managed to get the last one in the store, so i'm very happy.
I much prefer the full Ti Tete De Course to the later Ti/Carbon mix, although this is based purely on looks, as I haven't ridden the later model.
I can imagine having my bike for a very long time, without wanting to change.
Hope you find the frame you are looking for.


----------

